# Bigangrybill



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

To get everyone up to speed, I broke my Soma frame at the rear dropout, I took it to the LBS where I purchased it, they sent it back to Soma under warranty, Soma elected to repair the frame vice replace it, Soma informed the LBS that the repairs were done and the frame was on it's way back to Oahu, and now this:

It showed up at the LBS repaired but UNPAINTED!!!. If you have a Soma, I hope you never have to do anything under warranty.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

bigbill said:


> To get everyone up to speed, I broke my Soma frame at the rear dropout, I took it to the LBS where I purchased it, they sent it back to Soma under warranty, Soma elected to repair the frame vice replace it, Soma informed the LBS that the repairs were done and the frame was on it's way back to Oahu, and now this:
> 
> It showed up at the LBS repaired but UNPAINTED!!!. If you have a Soma, I hope you never have to do anything under warranty.


What did they say? Maybe it was an oversight?


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Yeah, I'd call up Soma. They are usually fairly responsive over the phone.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

bigbill said:


> To get everyone up to speed, I broke my Soma frame at the rear dropout, I took it to the LBS where I purchased it, they sent it back to Soma under warranty, Soma elected to repair the frame vice replace it, Soma informed the LBS that the repairs were done and the frame was on it's way back to Oahu, and now this:
> 
> It showed up at the LBS repaired but UNPAINTED!!!. If you have a Soma, I hope you never have to do anything under warranty.


Time to kick some tushie, in a pleasant, non-confrontational way.

- FBB


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

fbagatelleblack said:


> non-confrontational way.- FBB


That's not in my nature.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

bigbill said:


> That's not in my nature.


Then you oughta confront the snot outa them! Or at least confront a paint job out of them!

- FBB


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

You've got to be kidding. That must have been a mistake. Make a phone call.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

jplatzner said:


> You've got to be kidding. That must have been a mistake. Make a phone call.


They won't return the calls from the LBS. The woman that owns the LBS has been making calls, no response. E-mail from LBS, no response, no response to my emails as well. The fact that it has been a six week process up to now and sending the frame back will take two weeks, paint will be two weeks, and two weeks to ship it back, that is three months without my frame. At this point I want a refund or a new frame. 

Meanwhile, my new Gunnar crosshairs will be here next week. Unfortunately I will be in San Diego when it shows up. I stopped by today and paid the balance and carried the parts I ordered home in my backpack. The shorty 6 cantilever boxes fit nicely in the outside pockets and the campy cable kit fit inside. The black King headset stayed at the shop. 

The Pegoretti is packed up in the travel case ready to go to San Diego tomorrow.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

That is really a bummer bill. Time to get a Moots  . Have a good time in SD.
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*You trying to tell me........*

....there is no one on that big 'ol base that can strip and paint? What is the navy coming to?

Sounds to me like Soma has business problems. I say get the frame, rattle can it and put a big "This bike sucks" sticker on it and ride it till it dies.

BTW wasn't it just going to be your trainer and back up commuter bike anyway?


----------



## johnspann (Sep 19, 2006)

*What frame model?*

I just picked up my Double Cross last Saturday and really enjoy the ride. Part of my decision in going with Soma was due to a couple of friends recommendations and the LBS' opinion on working with the company (should have taken that with a few more grains of salt than normal).

What kind of frame and what was the nature of the break? Were you JRA or what? Inquiring mind wants to know...


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

MB1 said:


> ....there is no one on that big 'ol base that can strip and paint? What is the navy coming to?
> 
> Sounds to me like Soma has business problems. I say get the frame, rattle can it and put a big "This bike sucks" sticker on it and ride it till it dies.
> 
> BTW wasn't it just going to be your trainer and back up commuter bike anyway?



"This SOMA bike sucks"


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

MB1 said:


> ....there is no one on that big 'ol base that can strip and paint? What is the navy coming to?
> 
> Sounds to me like Soma has business problems. I say get the frame, rattle can it and put a big "This bike sucks" sticker on it and ride it till it dies.
> 
> BTW wasn't it just going to be your trainer and back up commuter bike anyway?


The frame will be used as a trainer frame, but I don't expect a frame to break and if it does I expect the company to make good on it. We have a sand pit and powdercoating facility here, but I don't want a machinery grey or black commuter. The blue was really pretty visible.


----------



## Geet (Sep 17, 2004)

johnspann said:


> I just picked up my Double Cross last Saturday and really enjoy the ride. Part of my decision in going with Soma was due to a couple of friends recommendations and the LBS' opinion on working with the company (should have taken that with a few more grains of salt than normal).
> 
> What kind of frame and what was the nature of the break? Were you JRA or what? Inquiring mind wants to know...



The original thread is here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=69240


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

johnspann said:


> I just picked up my Double Cross last Saturday and really enjoy the ride. Part of my decision in going with Soma was due to a couple of friends recommendations and the LBS' opinion on working with the company (should have taken that with a few more grains of salt than normal).
> 
> What kind of frame and what was the nature of the break? Were you JRA or what? Inquiring mind wants to know...


I did a post about it, but this thread needs a picture. Just riding to work one morning and the bike started handling funny like I had a broken spoke or a tire going down in the rear.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

bigbill said:


> The frame will be used as a trainer frame, but I don't expect a frame to break and if it does I expect the company to make good on it. We have a sand pit and powdercoating facility here, but I don't want a machinery grey or black commuter. The blue was really pretty visible.


You're not bikeless while waiting, right? You've got something decent to ride, don't you? MAKE THEM FIX IT!!!!

And you can tell them that my plans to buy a 66cm Smoothie EX are on hold until they resolve this issue to your satisfaction!

- Forbes


----------



## johnspann (Sep 19, 2006)

*Suck-ee*

Thanks for the past thread reply and the repost of the photo...

Guess I'll need to pay attention to actually inspecting my bikes. The horror.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

fbagatelleblack said:


> You're not bikeless while waiting, right? You've got something decent to ride, don't you? MAKE THEM FIX IT!!!!
> 
> And you can tell them that my plans to buy a 66cm Smoothie EX are on hold until they resolve this issue to your satisfaction!
> 
> - Forbes


I have been commuting on my Fisher 29r. The 29" wheels allow me to use cyclocross type tires and currently I have some 38mm armadillos with an inverted tread. I rolls pretty nice for a MTB, but with the exception of the rough sections of MUT, I am considerably slower on my commute and the position is nothing like my road bike. I commuted on my pegoretti for the weeks leading up to the Dick Evans road race, but I really didn't want to continue to punish the Easton fork on the rough MUT. When I return from San Diego next month, my Gunnar will be here and I will commute on it. I have been assembling the additional parts for it. 

Since January 05 I have only driven to work eight times. Four times because I cut my hand open and had to wait 72 hours before they would stitch it, twice to get the car inspected, and two times after I crashed and took most of the skin off of my ankle bone.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

Machinery grey? Wow, that would be an awesome color to put on my fixed gear. I would love that.

However, it sucks to hear about this. I, like you, would be beyond furious. There are certain things you come to expect in a customer service aspect... and this appears to fall short of that goal. I would really like to know how this works out for you though. As I find myself colecting more and more bikes, the after the sale treatment is something I like hearing about (both good and bad) as it makes me a more informed consumer.

Hopefully they will make this right for you. Good luck.


----------



## 415 (Sep 21, 2006)

BigPill, your a ...... I happen to be verry good friends with the guy who does repair for SOMA. what you sent in was a highly used frame and you want a new frame in return. The repair you got is unmatchable. That dropout B put in will never (I mean NEVER) break. The fact that they repaired it is proof they are very consumer friendly as it is not a factory defect at all, or it would have failed a long time ago (day one). I know the folks at SOMA (trust me I have ups and downs with them too) and they may have some delayed responses etc but you have to realize they are a small family owned business that does everything they can to bring .......... like you an affordable product you can beat the hell out of and get a new one for free when your done (what a ***** you are). Not to mention you are complaining about the time it will take to ship your frame for paint (hello you haven't even talked to them yet) and your making projections! Yeah, .........


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

415 said:


> BigPill, your a ....... I happen to be verry good friends with the guy who does repair for SOMA. what you sent in was a highly used frame and you want a new frame in return. The repair you got is unmatchable. That dropout B put in will never (I mean NEVER) break. The fact that they repaired it is proof they are very consumer friendly as it is not a factory defect at all, or it would have failed a long time ago (day one). I know the folks at SOMA (trust me I have ups and downs with them too) and they may have some delayed responses etc but you have to realize they are a small family owned business that does everything they can to bring .......... like you an affordable product you can beat the hell out of and get a new one for free when your done (what a ***** you are). Not to mention you are complaining about the time it will take to ship your frame for paint (hello you haven't even talked to them yet) and your making projections! Yeah, ........


You aren't making a good case for them I must say.

If I am promised a new frame I would hope it would come back painted. I don't think that is too much to ask. If this is SOP for Soma then they should state so on their warranty.


----------



## WrongBikeFred (Oct 19, 2005)

415 said:


> Not to mention you are complaining about the time it will take to ship your frame for paint (hello you haven't even talked to them yet) and your making projections! Yeah, douchebag.


What part of not responding to calls or emails don't you understand? "Oops I forgot to paint it" is not an understandable mistake. When I do dumb things like that, I end up paying the price. It's what keeps me working hard not to do dumb things. Like the song says "If your gonna be dumb, you gotta be tough"


----------



## Ogalthorpe (Jul 1, 2002)

Try contacting American Cyclery in San Francisco. I believe they're co-owners in SOMA. They are (or were) ground zero clearing house for SOMA. In fact soon after SOMA came online, I believe that was the only place to get a SOMA frame or full bike.

Anyway, they could probably tell you what the SOMA policy is on repainting after repair. Perhaps you'll get a sympathetic ear from someone you might help you out.

http://www.americancyclery.com/

You can always tell you that Robin Williams sent you there and yer pissed :wink5:


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Ogalthorpe said:


> Try contacting American Cyclery in San Francisco.


Or Merry Sales, they own Soma I think.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

415 said:


> BigPill, I'm a ....too. I happen to be very good friends with the guy who does repair for SOMA. what you sent in was a frame used for it's intended purpose and you want a new frame or repair via whats stated in Soma warranty. The repair you got is unmatchable, I mean it doesn't even come close to matching...they didn't even try to paint it! That dropout B put in will never (I mean NEVER) break, but it may rust!. The fact that they repaired without painting it is proof of a big FU to you and they are not consumer friendly. It is not a factory defect at all, or it would have failed a long time ago (day one), but then I have no idea how metal works. I know the folks at SOMA (trust me I have ups and downs with them too..nudge nudge...wink wink) and they may have some delayed responses etc but you have to realize they are a small family owned business that does everything they can to bring good service to people like you who weekly advertise thier product in use, on line for free in your ride reports! Or maybe not? (but how ******* nice you are!). Yeah, wewt!.



There....I fixed that for you. Sorry to Soma if it was a mistake....but it does seem like a mega run around.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

415 said:


> BigPill, your a ........ I happen to be verry good friends with the guy who does repair for SOMA. what you sent in was a highly used frame and you want a new frame in return. The repair you got is unmatchable. That dropout B put in will never (I mean NEVER) break. The fact that they repaired it is proof they are very consumer friendly as it is not a factory defect at all, or it would have failed a long time ago (day one). I know the folks at SOMA (trust me I have ups and downs with them too) and they may have some delayed responses etc but you have to realize they are a small family owned business that does everything they can to bring ......... like you an affordable product you can beat the hell out of and get a new one for free when your done (what a ***** you are). Not to mention you are complaining about the time it will take to ship your frame for paint (hello you haven't even talked to them yet) and your making projections! Yeah, ...........



You gotta be trolling. No one actually making a profit in the bike business would hang out with you, they would get too bored with your lack of intelligence.and desire to intentionally insult customers for no good reason. They mailed a frame back without paint on it. I am not just calling that bad service, I am calling that insulting service. He could have gone down to the local garage and had the frame welded for two beers if he wanted that kind of service. You are making a bad response from SOMA worse if they really believe that their customers are some of the derogatory terms you describe.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

ChuckUni said:


> There....I fixed that for you. Sorry to Soma if it was a mistake....but it does seem like a mega run around.



LOL!!! Great post and very accurate.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

415,

Actually if you had taken the time to read the almost 3000 post that Bill has made, you would notice many of them talk about how much he enjoys his Soma. You might even find out how many times he has recommended Soma over Surly when people ask about the two. 

Plus, as ChuckUni stated... he has given Soma TONS of free press talking about them in his ride reports. I might even go so far to state that he has given them better press than you have. Your first post on this whole board is an attack on him and your Soma references do more harm to your friends company than he ever will. Heck, you've done such a good job that Surly should put you on the payroll. I know if I was your friend "B" I'd tell you to shut up before you helped his company any more.

Besides, I don't recall him asking for a new frame in any of his initial post. He just wanted his fixed (I would imagine paint would be included in this definition). Heck, you wanna see abused. You should see my old mountain bike/fixie. That's an abused bike, and it's not broken. Actually it's quite lovely now (in a trashy sort of way- I refer to it as Ghetto Fab).

Hey Bill, you wanna buy my old mountain bike frame? It's got paint on most of it, the tubes that don't have paint have electrical tape on them!


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm not going to waste time addressing the issue of this 415 character, but there are a couple of questions that come up. Was this in fact a warranty repair? Could there be a possibility that they chose to repair the frame as a courtesy, and that might expain the state in which the frame was returned?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks for the support, I arrived in San Diego about an hour ago from Honolulu so my day has been mostly spent in the air over the Pacific. The LBS called me at the airport before I left to let me know that Soma (Merrysales) has still not returned their calls. No responses to emails either. The bike shop reports that the repair looks good, very professional. Just no paint. They will ship it back as soon as Soma responds to any form of communication. As far as 415's post, everyone else beat me to it. The only thing that I can add is that the frame was well within it's warranty period. It is designed for light touring and commuting with double eyelets for fenders and a rack in the back. I never jumped curbs or ever hit big potholes. I used it to commute, three miles on a shoulder, seven miles of MUT, and three miles of street each way every day. I even threw the computer in the canal because it worked intermittently and I knew that I rode 26 miles a day. I did use it to escort wheelchair racers in the Honolulu Marathon last year which is interestingly enough, 26 miles. Mahalo


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*1 warning and 1 only.*

This is a nice friendly place and name calling and flames from a first time poster will not be tolerated.

BigangryMB1
Moderator


BTW Mr. 415, bill lives in Hawaii and every bicycle part has to be air freighted in and out adding time and expense to a fairly simple frame warranty.

Soma blew this one.


----------



## beantownbiker (May 30, 2002)

*thank you bill*

I've been looking for a frame to replace my mtn singlespeed and had been including the Soma juice as one of the options, thanks to Bill and 415, they are no longer on the list. For some reason my mtn frames tend to break (not sure why, 5'7" 175 lb xc rider, no jumps, no drops) and soma's 5 year warranty was very atractive to me...no longer. if they wont warranty a road frame because they claimed "abuse" I can't imagine what they would say if i sent in one of my mtn frames. by the way, their warrantee states:
"We stand behind the quality of our factory with a 5-YEAR LIMITED WARRANTY against defects in manufacturing and workmanship. Limitations apply. Frame abuse and neglect negate the warranty. Forks have a one-year warranty." 

Seems like the above issue was pretty clearly "workmanship or manufacturing" and honestly, riding 26 miles a day on a road bike =/= abuse. Although i am well aware (now) of the "limitations apply" clause. Thats pretty much Soma saying, "if it doesnt happen within the first year we can claim abuse and we'll be doing you a favor by warranteeing your frame. if you assume thay he just commutes on it 5 days a week thats like 130 miles a week, I know riders who put over 200 miles on their bikes a week and guess what, those bikes arent broken. hell, in college I had a friend who put close to 100 miles a week on his mtn bike (read: lots more abuse), and in 4 years it never broke. Honestly, how hard would it have been for soma to take the frame down to the local powdercoater and have them for $50 give it a nice coat, or even gone down to the local hardware store, spent $8 on a rattle can and at least made an effort to repaint it.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

The lack of responce from soma is the biggest concern. Just plain bad buissness practice. 

my thoughts:
- grey area about if the frame should have been fixed under warentee. Most likely, it was a use/abuse situation that caused it. Like hitting one to many potholes. 
- Soma agreed to fix it. Not painting it is not finishing the job. 
- Perhaps soma should have offered to do the job for a small shop fee, but they didn't. Finsih the job Soma. Your rep is all you have.

If it were a car the manuf. would tell you where to stick it...
we have high expectations for a bike and it's manuf. Often unreasonably high. But again, they said they'd fix it...


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

dfleck said:


> - grey area about if the frame should have been fixed under warentee. Most likely, it was a use/abuse situation that caused it. Like hitting one to many potholes.
> - Soma agreed to fix it. Not painting it is not finishing the job.



Seems pretty black and white to me. Soma offers a five year warranty with no mileage limitations. "Normal use" of a bike like Bigbill's MUST include the occasional pothole.

Bigbill used his bike and used it hard. Unquestionably, he put A LOT more miles on it than Soma anticipates from the average rider. And, they don't call him BIGbill for nuthin'. But Bill takes good care of his toys. Everything he did to the bike was stuff that the bike should have handled no problem. Everything he did was well within the parameters of the warranty.

Abuse? Not a chance!!

- FBB


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Image is everything. And sometimes you simply have to bite the bullet and get it done. On a forum like this with heaps of regulars like us, thousands of occasional members, and who knows how many non-RBR members lurking and checking out threads and posts everyday, bad PR will kill you. Soma better get its act together and do the right thing. Just think of how much work they will have to restore their name. Yes, Bill is a big guy, but he's also a valued customer because everytime he post a photo on RBR from his daily travels to and from the base, it's with his Soma. And that is called free PR. Think about it Soma - your lack of contacting the customer or the LBS speaks volumes.
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

wayneanneli said:


> Image is everything. And sometimes you simply have to bite the bullet and get it done. On a forum like this with heaps of regulars like us, thousands of occasional members, and who knows how many non-RBR members lurking and checking out threads and posts everyday, bad PR will kill you.


Plus, word gets around. Fr'instance, I just posted the gist of this situation (names omitted) on the Kogswell listsrv. I imagine it will get to the iBOB list before too long.

Soma's world is too small to let stuff like this happen. Bigbill's experience is going to cost them significant sales.

- FBB


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

fbagatelleblack said:


> Soma's world is too small to let stuff like this happen. Bigbill's experience is going to cost them significant sales.
> 
> - FBB


Or if properly handled could have sold some bikes for them......


----------



## Ziemas (Jan 18, 2005)

Has this thread been passed along to Soma so they can have a chance to respond? I find it works wonders when companies know about a thread like this.....


----------



## KWillets (Feb 28, 2006)

This is unfortunate, but I think 415 overreacted - sometimes the fans embarrass the team, so to speak. If Merry isn't helping you I would give American a call and ask for Brad. 

I suppose if they had a lot of broken frames they would be better at this.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Ziemas said:


> Has this thread been passed along to Soma so they can have a chance to respond? I find it works wonders when companies know about a thread like this.....



Yes they were notified of the thread and strangely right before their "friend" posted that nasty trash in their defense.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Bigbills contact would be his LBS.*



KWillets said:


> This is unfortunate, but I think 415 overreacted - sometimes the fans embarrass the team, so to speak. If Merry isn't helping you I would give American a call and ask for Brad.
> 
> I suppose if they had a lot of broken frames they would be better at this.


I think it is The Bike Shop in Honolulu and the owner is Fey Sekai. The warranty was approved, sent by the shop to the manufacturer/wholesaler who did a halfaz repair and sent it back to the shop. The shop opened the box and noticed the lack of paint and contacted the customer and tried to contact the manufacturer/wholesaler so far without success.

It is piss poor customer service to expect the injuried (let's get real-send an unpainted steel frame repair to a customer in Hawaii!?! HELLO RUST) party to have to chase the manuracturer/wholesaler down to try to remedy their error. That is why Bill bought a supposedly reputable brand from a very reputable bike shop-otherwise he might just have well shopped on-line and saved some change.

No way to defend Soma on this one.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

MB1 said:


> I think it is The Bike Shop in Honolulu and the owner is Fey Sekai. The warranty was approved, sent by the shop to the manufacturer/wholesaler who did a halfaz repair and sent it back to the shop. The shop opened the box and noticed the lack of paint and contacted the customer and tried to contact the manufacturer/wholesaler so far without success.
> 
> It is piss poor customer service to expect the injuried (let's get real-send an unpainted steel frame repair to a customer in Hawaii!?! HELLO RUST) party to have to chase the manuracturer/wholesaler down to try to remedy their error. That is why Bill bought a supposedly reputable brand from a very reputable bike shop-otherwise he might just have well shopped on-line and saved some change.
> 
> No way to defend Soma on this one.


You are correct on all parts. Fey is the point of contact and she is fair but firm. She has the lead on this issue. The biggest issue in my life now is gathering the motivation to open my bike case and put my pegoretti together. Jet lag is calling me to the couch and there is Shiner Bock in the fridge. Plus, it is 67 degrees and overcast, that is practically winter.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Bill, I would be mad as heck if this happened to me. I have been thinking of getting a single speed myself and thanks to your post I will now cross Soma off of my list. Hope you get this resolved in your favor nonetheless. 

p.s. Give a "Hi" for me and Mapei Roida to atp and svend if you see them.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

il sogno said:


> Bill, I would be mad as heck if this happened to me. I have been thinking of getting a single speed myself and thanks to your post I will now cross Soma off of my list. Hope you get this resolved in your favor nonetheless.
> 
> p.s. Give a "Hi" for me and Mapei Roida to atp and svend if you see them.


I think regardless of what happens with the bike that Bill should change his screen name to BigAngryBill.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I think regardless of what happens with the bike that Bill should change his screen name to BigAngryBill.


The word Soma appears in my yahoo name. Soma still has the opportunity to make it right, otherwise I will have to change it. There was already a bigbill on yahoo and it isn't me. I am actually a nice guy, even the libbies like me!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

bigbill said:


> The word Soma appears in my yahoo name. Soma still has the opportunity to make it right, otherwise I will have to change it. There was already a bigbill on yahoo and it isn't me. I am actually a nice guy, even the libbies like me!!!


415 doesn't though!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

bigbill said:


> The word Soma appears in my yahoo name. Soma still has the opportunity to make it right, otherwise I will have to change it. There was already a bigbill on yahoo and it isn't me. I am actually a nice guy, even the libbies like me!!!


Yep libbies like Bill. 

Mr. 415, as a conservative Bill would never abuse his bike. Just cause it's tough to hold his wheel doesn't mean his ride is being abused. No true fiscal conservative would thrash his bike or ride it off a curb. 

Oh and another thing. Most of us buy our bikes _with _paint. Quality repair done by the manufacturer should include the paint the customer paid for when the bike was purchased.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Bill, I would be mad as heck if this happened to me. I have been thinking of getting a single speed myself and thanks to your post I will now cross Soma off of my list. Hope you get this resolved in your favor nonetheless.
> 
> p.s. Give a "Hi" for me and Mapei Roida to atp and svend if you see them.


I have been in contact with ATP but he has a family matter to take care of this weekend and Svend has to ride early and short tomorrow due to work. I have three more weekends to ride with them.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

*Me gots an idea...*

Hey Bill, 
How about we ask MB1 to make this thread sticky and tell the folk at your friendly frame company that it will stay stuck weather or not they resolve the problem. 

If they solve the problem, then it says stuck with a happy ending.

If they don't solve the problem then it stays stuck with an unhappy ending.

I know, that's why they pay me the big bucks.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

jplatzner said:


> Hey Bill,
> How about we ask MB1 to make this thread sticky and tell the folk at your friendly frame company that it will stay stuck weather or not they resolve the problem.
> 
> If they solve the problem, then it says stuck with a happy ending.
> ...


I dunno, it would probably take away from the friendly, non-hostile, non-political atmosphere of this forum. Word gets around. At the San Diego rides this weekend, I was asked to introduce myself. I was wearing my RBR jersey and introduced my self as "Bill, sometimes known as Bigbill, and most recently D*****bag". This brought out a few chuckles and one guy said "yea, I read that". Still no response from Soma.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

bigbill said:


> I dunno, it would probably take away from the friendly, non-hostile, non-political atmosphere of this forum. Word gets around. At the San Diego rides this weekend, I was asked to introduce myself. I was wearing my RBR jersey and introduced my self as "Bill, sometimes known as Bigbill, and most recently D*****bag". This brought out a few chuckles and one guy said "yea, I read that". Still no response from Soma.


Yeah I agree. In any case, this is out there whenever someone searches for Soma bike bicycle customer service quality reputation warranty guarantee or the like.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Bill,

I'm going to be at Interbike tomorrow. Youz want I should break some kneecaps at the Soma booth?

F "Knuckles" BB


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

fbagatelleblack said:


> Bill,
> 
> I'm going to be at Interbike tomorrow. Youz want I should break some kneecaps at the Soma booth?
> 
> F "Knuckles" BB


I was at the SD Velodrome last night hangin with ATP junkie, I should have ask him. He is way bigger than me but maybe smaller than you. No kneecaps, the guy at the show probably can't do much for me anyway. It would be interesting to ask if their repair warranty included paint. If he said yes, then ask why they didn't paint mine.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

bigbill said:


> I was at the SD Velodrome last night hangin with ATP junkie


In my world, "ATP" means "Acceptance Test Procedure." You really need to be careful of folks addicted to that kind of thing.

What's it mean in your world?

- FBB


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

fbagatelleblack said:


> In my world, "ATP" means "Acceptance Test Procedure." You really need to be careful of folks addicted to that kind of thing.
> 
> What's it mean in your world?
> 
> - FBB


ATP is a San Diego area rider who mostly posts over in PO. He is around 6'3", 225#. He is my evil nemesis, or maybe I am his. Politically, we are 180 degrees apart. Lots of fun discussions. Libbie versus Con.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*Interbike causes ADD*



fbagatelleblack said:


> Bill,
> 
> I'm going to be at Interbike tomorrow. Youz want I should break some kneecaps at the Soma booth?
> 
> F "Knuckles" BB


I have noticed an annual occurance. When Interbike comes around, lots of manufacturers, particularly smaller ones, tend to neglect their business back home while they're away at the circus. Orders are put on hold, communication is put on hold, etc.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

fbagatelleblack said:


> Bill,
> 
> I'm going to be at Interbike tomorrow. Youz want I should break some kneecaps at the Soma booth?
> 
> F "Knuckles" BB


Soma didn't have a booth at the show! Boy did I feel silly walking around with my kneecap-breakin' stick and no kneecaps to break!

- FBB

PS: I wonder if their absense signifies deeper problems with the company. Has anyone heard rumors of Soma's imminent demise?


----------



## somacisco (Sep 29, 2006)

Hello from Soma:
Just wanted to apologize for the mix-up with the frame repair. And also regarding the speed which we handled the situation. To save on time the frame builder we used sent the frame directly to the LBS. We never saw the repair job. We trusted our guy to do a good job. Though I have not seen the frame, the repair guy said it was painted black in the repaired area, since he didn't have matching paint. 
About the question regarding is a repaired frame a weaker frame, please remember only in these days of hard to repair aluminum frames is that replacing frames is the overwhelming norm. Steel is a highly repairable material. Our frame builder said he had a trick to repair the chainstay where it would be stronger than before. Will it LOOK good as new?? No, but that frame could live a nice long useful life instead of going into a landfill.
But with the way the consumer mind thinks these days, maybe we need to re-consider the repair option..huhn...maybe just repair frames and offer them to recycled/refurbised bike shops. Thanks BigBill for the "happy" follow up thread. We hope to handle things better in the future.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

Cool...


----------

